# V12



## tups (Nov 20, 2011)

Not my engine (I wish!), but my jaw was on the floor for most of this video, and I didn't find it posted here yet. He makes it seem sooo easy...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YfTtGCsiD8[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 20, 2011)

A great little project for a wet weekend ;D


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW!!!!! th_wav

Thanks for sharing, that was awesome!!!!

Andrew


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 20, 2011)

I can only dream of such a build ,Iam truly amazed at the work people do on this site. He should be very proud . Dale


----------



## Jon (Nov 20, 2011)

That is amazing. Reminds me of the tiny jewels George Luhrs builds. See his page at the link below. It seems like one would need a microscope to see some of those parts. 

http://www.minimodelengines.com/

Jon


----------



## CMS (Nov 21, 2011)

Very cool indeed!!!


----------



## cfellows (Nov 22, 2011)

This same fellow made a number of engines, all similar design, but different number of cylinders. Here is an inline 5 cylinder engine.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7g4XFVVtgg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7g4XFVVtgg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/ame]

And an inline 8 cylinder with a generator

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r37TchHdWUU&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r37TchHdWUU&feature=related[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## MawitÃ¶ (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys, i saw these videos too, i loved the one in which he makes a cam rod with a grinder and files, he's from spain too, but lives like 6 hour car trip from me, so no visits i think.

I wrote to the guy that post the videos (i think he's family) asking if he has publish more material, pictures, plans etc. i'll post if he awnser.

Mawito.


----------



## bezalel2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hay!

 this Guy was just warming up with those two check out his next model

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlY_zxgnMAg&feature=player_detailpage&list=ULYlY_zxgnMAg


I'm loving this


Bez


----------



## Kaleb (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone else has done it too. This one is an actual IC engine!

http://www.wimp.com/miniengine/

It's in production by a German company called Artus Motor, here's their website:

http://www.artus-motor.com/


----------



## AndyB (Feb 26, 2012)

Fantastic!

Not taking anything away from the man at all, but have you noticed the modular approach? They use the same parts eg heads, cylinders etc.

Make one, design any one!

Cracking work!

Thanks

Andy


----------



## m_kilde (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, but I too would like to thank TUPS for the link to the original video.

I always love the kind of videos and documentary where you see the parts being made and not only the finished parts.


----------

